# Firefox - crashes when using the "close tab" button - sometimes



## tingo (Feb 28, 2017)

Here is an annoying bug in Firefox: when I click on the "close tab" button, sometimes Firefox crashes (or performs an unclean shutdown, because on restart it asks to restore windows and tabs). Has anyone else seen this bug?
Details:
- discovered after I upgraded Firefox to 51.0.1_2,1 (I'm pretty sure this bug was not present in earlier versions)
- if I use Ctrl-W to close a tab Firefox never crashes (not true anymore, so far I have one crash while using Ctrl-W)
- this crash / unclean shutdown never produces a core dump
Details:

```
tingo@kg-core1$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-core1.kg4.no 10.3-STABLE FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE #0 r310083: Wed Dec 14 21:00:13 CET 2016   
root@kg-core1.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
root@kg-core1# grep pkg /var/log/messages | grep firefox
Feb 21 23:03:50 kg-core1 pkg: firefox-50.1.0_4,1 deinstalled
Feb 21 23:03:54 kg-core1 pkg-static: firefox-51.0.1_2,1 installed
```
Oh, and I haven't upgraded Firefox to 52.0,1 yet because of the plugin removal, I need to verify that I don't use java or other plugins for anything first.


----------



## tingo (Feb 28, 2017)

And just to prove that Murphy hasn't forgot about us, Firefox just now crashed when I used Ctrl-W. I'll update the first post. Sigh.


----------



## tingo (Mar 1, 2017)

The problem also happens on another FreeBSD 10.3 machine, this one updated via freebsd-update, and only packages installed.

```
root@kg-quiet# freebsd-version -ku
10.3-RELEASE-p11
10.3-RELEASE-p16
root@kg-quiet# uname -a
FreeBSD kg-quiet.kg4.no 10.3-RELEASE-p11 FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11 #0: Mon Oct 24 18:49:24 UTC 2016
     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

root@kg-quiet# pkg version -n firefox
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
firefox-51.0.1,1                   =
```
I'm a bit annoyed by this problem.


----------

